# Looking to adopt or foster in NC



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

A fellow dog trainer/ethnologist asked me to reach out to see if there any Goldens looking for a home that can be transferred to Asheville NC. Client has lost one of their Goldens and the other was quite dependent on that one and is struggling as she is a former feral. So would need to be quick and preferably permanent.

Retired adult home with land. Ideal home with R+ training support. 

Contact for local rescuers would also be appreciated to make it happen sooner than later.

Much love to all the rescuers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the list of the GR Rescues in NC-



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



I sent you some info via a message also.


----------

